# Stainless damascus santoku



## Steve Smith (Jul 21, 2016)

I bought the blank from a guy on sawmillcreek, though he is also selling them on ebay. The hardest part was sanding the handle so as to make it possible to regain the mirror polish finish of the bolsters.

I used one of my maple burl blanks I had dyed and stabilized by K&G eariler this year. Using Dursol to polish up the metal worked better than the buffing wheel with the red buffing block.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TRfromMT (Jul 21, 2016)

Very nicely done, sir. I like your background - fitting for the damascus and burl.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice work! You must have etch it after the bolsters were attached, noticed it wasn't etched up against them. How is the pommel attached to the full tang? You might want to try some green rouge with high chrome content on a soft buffing wheel to polish the wood. It works real well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice job Steve. I had the same question as Robert... How did you attach the pommel to the tang? I like the look.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 21, 2016)

@robert flynt I am a novice knifemaker and do not have the skill to make my own knives. I bought the blades with the bolsters soldered on. Here's a link with the blade: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Stai...ku-unmarked-/302012358711?hash=item465156e037

I'll try the green stick. I have one in a tool box somewhere.....

Haven't decided whether to put a finish on the wood or not, since I know it will get worn off with use anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 21, 2016)

Must be imported, don't think it is possible for anyone in this country to make and sell then for $60. Making that type of blade is extremely labor intensive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

